# School of Navigation Warsash



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Anyone out there in this photo ??
Spring 1959.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Ahhh well - back to the drawing board..
Where is Barry the Scan when you need him ???
Will try again later.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

*School of Navigation*

1959 photo


----------



## cheddarnibbles (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe this was the 'Senior' term when I joined and they would have left at Christmas 1958.
Some were obviously more adept at 'yobbing' the cane grommits in their caps.

Nice picture......have you any more ???


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Rob
The photo is of the juniors that joined for your senior term. Just checked back to our earlier (lively) exchange. I joined 'between 1400 and 1600 on the Friday between 1st and 7th of May' in 1958. Recall you would have left 'on the 14th Friday after the beginning (between 31st July and 6th August)' 1958.
The photo is of the class that graduated after the Spring Term 1959 which ended 'on the 14th Friday after the beginning (between 10th and 17th April) unless this is Good Friday, in which case cadets leave 24 hours earlier'.
I don't have any other photos but I'm in contact with Ray Briskham who was a senior during my intermediate term (i.e. he graduated Autumn term 1958 which 'ended on the 14th Friday etc etc etc) He has a photo of his graduating class. Also if you check the All Hands web site allhandsonline.co.uk and click on the archives section there are some class photos in there, many of which have names attached. 
P.S. Good comment on the 'yobbing' - I'm back row 5th from right and rather proud of the 'yob'. Also the photo reminds me that Billy was always yelling at me during drill to straighten my shoulders and get my head back 'laddie'... as you can see I was due to depart and I still hadn't got it right... 
Cheers 
Jim Mac


----------



## cheddarnibbles (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Jim........I've had another look at the school website and,sure enough,my colleague Dowdeswell is there in 1957 (who made Captain to boot.)
I also remember the name Ray Briskham. But those 50 years are playing hell with my memory.
Some mean looking 'shags' (S.L.Cs) in your mob weren't they ???

Regards.....Rob N.


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Rob 
Tell me about the 'memory' bit - I've got the same problem.. 
When you consider all those seniors were 'educated' by your group is it any wonder they look like a mean bunch ??? 
Cheers 
Jim


----------

